# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  iOmega MX2 or WD Elements

## king sasi

Dear Friends,
Ningal arenkilum media player use cheyunnundo?undenkil athinte performance enganyundu? freezing or any disturbance like restarting in between.

ivide ipo offer undu WD Elements and iOmega MX2.

ithil ethanu better? Please help

----------


## maryland

ariyaatha kaaryathe patti njaan mindunnilla... :Vandivittu:

----------


## NANBAN

> dear friends,
> ningal arenkilum media player use cheyunnundo?undenkil athinte performance enganyundu? Freezing or any disturbance like restarting in between.
> 
> Ivide ipo offer undu wd elements and iomega mx2.
> 
> Ithil ethanu better? Please help



njanum oru media player buy cheyan nokkuva, 

xtremer also good  iam trying to buy xtremer

----------


## NANBAN

asus-oplay-hdpr1

asus-oplay-mini

xtreamer-elvira

THESE ALL ARE UNDER 5000 INR

----------

